
Americans spend ten times more not winning the lottery than they do on music - JackPoach
https://pando.com/2016/06/08/americans-spent-ten-times-more-not-winning-lottery-they-do-music/5b46a490a4ac90db1555cdc5942752853555ced3/
======
sharemywin
apparently not enough...generally if I go to win the lotto I like to spend 2x
the jackpot. sometimes it takes more.

------
transfire
How do you even "buy" music anymore?

